# Stahlvorfach Längen



## Zanderblues (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo! In den Prüfungsfragen stand, dass ein Stahlvorfach zum Spinnfischen mindestens 40 cm sein sollten. Ist das denn wirklich Gesetz? In Läden gibt es doch auch 20 cm Vorfächer. Habe immer 50cm Vorfächer verwendet habe aber gute Angebote gefunden bei denen die Vorfächer 30 cm lang sind. Würde ich dann theoretisch ne Strafe bekommen?

Grüße David


----------



## Justin123 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Nein, das ist nur son art Richtwert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Richtig, offiziell per Gesetz vorgeschrieben ist da gar nix.

Es könnte jedoch u. U. sein, dass ein Bewirtschafter (z. B. ein Verein) eine bestimmte Stahlvorfach-Mindestlänge vorschreibt - das steht dann in der Karte bzw. Gewässerordnung.

Das ist dann aber eine lokale Bestimmung und kein staatliches Gesetz, das immer und überall gilt.

Zudem gibt es Gewässer mit und ohne Stahlvorfachpflicht beim Raubfischangeln - auch das musst Du stets lokal ermitteln, kann überall jeweils anders sein.

Ein längeres Stahlvorfach bietet Durchbeißschutz, wenn sich ein Hecht im Drill einrollt.

Da sind 30 cm oft schnell am Ende. Ebenfalls, wenn sich ne Riesenoma nen Kleinwobbler reinlötet.

Im Zweifelsfall daher lieber zu lang als zu kurz.

Kommt allerdings natürlich auch auf den verwendeten Köder an - manche Köder laufen nur mit gewissen Stahl-Längen gut.

Bei den Fliegenfischern ist das nochmal ne andere Baustelle, die verwenden z. T. nur Bissspitzen (z. B. aus Titan).

Und auf die Rutenlänge - je stummeliger, desto stressiger ein sehr langes Vorfach.

Meine eigenen Stahlvorfächer zum Spinnfischen sind größtenteils an die 70 cm lang, da die bei mir auch als Abriebsschutz dienen (habe weder FC noch Mono zwischen Braid und Stahl).

Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Präferenz - anderen Leuten ist das wiederum zu lang, die kommen damit nicht klar und bewegen sich lieber um die 40 bis 50 cm herum.

Kommt halt z. B. auch drauf an, wieviel Platz zum Ausholen zwecks Werfen vorhanden ist - bei sehr dichter Vegetation kann langes Gebamsel dann u. U. auch stressig werden.

Von daher: Da gibt's einfach keine pauschale Antwort - ist immer ein Mix aus persönlicher Vorliebe und konkreter (Setup-) Situation am Wasser. Plus lokale Bestimmungen (falls es denn dazu welche geben sollte).

Beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht mit Köderfisch wähle ich je nach Systemkonstruktion/Methode entweder 70 cm Hooktrace oder 40 cm Hooktrace plus 80 cm Uptrace.

Da verwende ich aber ne 3,60er-Rute, lässt sich daher auch noch gut werfen.

Abgesehen davon:

Bau Dir Deine Stahlvorfächer selbst, dann weißt Du genau, was Du da verwendest - bei fertig gekauften sind selbst bei namhaften Herstellern oft unzuverlässige Komplettgurken dabei.

Falls Du ein fertig gekauftes verwenden willst, mache daher auf jeden Fall vor Verwendung einen Zugtest.


----------



## Nelearts (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Das ist auch wieder so ein Grund weshalb ich mir das Angeln in D abgewöhnt habe. Hier ja, manchmal nein, dann aber doch nicht..
So, sorry, wenn ich hier etwas vom Thema abgewichen bin.
Benutze selbstgemachte Vorfächer mit 30 cm.
Reicht für alles und die Kostenfrage sollte sich bei dem Meterpreisfür 7xx wohl erübrigen....
Gruss, Nelearts|uhoh:


----------



## Maifliege (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Nehme immer Hardmono 0,70mm ~30cm beim Fliegenfischen. Keine Probleme, Durchbisse oder Überbisse  etc. reicht.


----------



## Holz Hecht (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Meine Faustregel bei den Stahlvorfächern: 

Stahlvorfach = Mindestmaß, sprich 45- 60 cm

Jeder Angler der meint 30 cm  oder noch weniger wären beim normalen Spinnen ausreichend, empfehle ich beim nächsten Meterhecht mal den Zollstock ins Maul zu halten. Wenn sich der Hecht dann noch einrollt...naja, kein schönes Szenario #d

Ich finde Fairness und Respekt vor dem Fisch sind beim Angeln mit die wichtigsten Tugenden. Wer dann meint mit so einem Stummelvorfach angeln zu müssen, liegt meiner Meinung nach einfach daneben. Genau so schlimm sind übrigens auch die selbsternannten Experten  die mit 60 Fluorocarbon auf Hecht angeln#q

Petri Heil


----------



## fischbär (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Pauschalisier doch nicht so. Wenn es überhaupt keinen Grund gibt, mit solchen Fischen zu rechnen ist das Käse.


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Hallo

Habe leider grade keinen Hechtkopf zur Hand.
Deshalb schau dir mal diese vertrockneten Hechtkopfe hier an.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/JAGTROPHAE-H...b98362c&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=351634665435

Die sind geschrumpft und waren sicher keine Riesen.
Mir ist es schon öfters passiert,das Hechte sich den 10 cm Twister weit hinter die Kiemen ein gesaugt hatten.Meist so 60 -70cm große Hechte und da ist dann ein 20-30 cm langes Stahlvorfach doch sehr kurz.|bigeyes
Die sind wirklich verfressen.:q
Größere sind da vorsichtiger.#d

Eine Rolle(5 m/10 m) 7x7 Stahlvorfach bekommst du für unter 10€.
Das kannst du mit Klemmhülsen verwenden oder auch einfach nur Knoten.:q


----------



## Holz Hecht (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Pauschalisier doch nicht so. Wenn es überhaupt keinen Grund gibt, mit solchen Fischen zu rechnen ist das Käse.



Wann soll man denn nicht mit großen Fischen rechnen?? Selbst in einem mini Graben oder kleinen Tümpel gibt es sicherlich 80+ Fische. Woran soll man das festmachen, dass es dort keine großen Fische gibt?

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man solch ein kurzes Vorfach verwenden soll. 10 cm mehr können da sicherlich nicht die Mega Scheuchwirkung haben

TL|wavey:


----------



## dreampike (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Hallo Pirsch-Hirsch, 

ist zwar off-topic, aber ich muss Dir einfach mal ein positives Feedback zu Deiner Sprache geben, Deine Formulierungen warfen mehrere Male ein Lächeln in mein Gesicht. Insbesondere:
"wenn sich ne Riesenoma nen Kleinwobbler reinlötet"
"die Rutenlänge - je stummeliger, desto stressiger"
"bei sehr dichter Vegetation kann langes Gebamsel dann u. U. auch stressig werden."
"Komplettgurken"
Deine lebendige und bildhafte Sprache finde ich sehr erfrischend.

Inhaltlich bin ich auch voll bei Dir, ich binde meine Stahl-Vorfächer immer selber, nie kürzer als 60 cm. Auch beim Fliegenfischen, da kommt nur Stahl dran. Was meinst Du mit Bait-Tippets beim FF? Gelten da andere Regeln? Das letzte Stück direkt vor der Fliege wird so bezeichnet, ist aber aus den genannten Gründen nie kürzer als 60cm.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Nelearts (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> .....Aber wie kriegt der Hecht mehr Schnur ins Maul wenn er sich einrollt?



Endlich mal jemand richtig erkannt.#6#6


----------



## dreampike (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Hi, 
beim Einrollen bekommt der Hecht die Schnur nicht unbedingt ins Maul (kann auch passieren), aber viel häufiger verfängt sich die Schnur im Kiemenbogen. Und wer da schon mal unachtsam hineingelangt hat, weiß, wie riskant das für eine normale Schnur sein kann.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## inselkandidat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Hier oben im Hechtland hatten wir schon mit 45cm Vorfächern Überbeißer...ein Scheiß-Gefühl ist das wenn der Köder auf einmal nicht mehr zu spüren ist und man dann ins Leere anhaut...also immer lieber ein bißchen Länger das Vorfach, kostet nicht die Welt ob nun 40 oder 70 cm 7x7...
Zum Thema einrollen...immer kreuzgefährlich, bei kleinen und großen Hechten, und der Hecht kann das Geflecht sehr wohl in den Schnabel bekommen...aber auch Kiemenbögen sind nicht sehr Geflechtkompatibel...

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Ruti Island (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

Wenn ich beim Barsch- und Zanderangeln mit Hechten rechnen kann (also fast immer) verwende ich sehr dünnes 7x7 in 30cm. 
Wenn es gezielt auf Hecht geht je nach Köder 50cm 7x7 oder Titan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Hallo! In den Prüfungsfragen stand, dass ein Stahlvorfach zum Spinnfischen mindestens 40 cm sein sollten. Ist das denn wirklich Gesetz?


Was in Prüfungen abgefragt (und vorher in den Kursen gelehrt wird) hat leider selten was mit anglerischer Praxis und noch seltener mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun.

Weder gibt es ein Gesetz, das die Länge, noch eines, das den Gebrauch von Stahlvorfächern überhaupt vorschreibt.

Käufliche Stahlvorfächer sind tatsächlich oft kurz, aber immer noch besser als nix.

50 cm Stahlvorfächer findeste aber ne ganze Menge:
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh...ach-7x7-Toennchen---Karabiner--6kg--50cm.html

http://www.gewefish.de/product_info.php?info=p653_stahlvorfach-1x7-18kg-50cm-fertig.html

http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-k-don-titaniumvorfach-wirbel-und-karabiner-50cm-8kg.html

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-7x1-stahlvorfach-mit-schlaufe-und-karabiner-laenge-50cm


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*

@ Wolfgang:

1. THX, wohl bekomm's 

2. Echt, ich dachte beim FF auf Hecht werden z. T. auch kurze, direkt angebundene Titanspitzen verwendet (jedenfalls demzufolge, was ich allgemein mal so gelesen habe)? 

Lasse mich da aber gern eines Besseren belehren, bin kein Fliegenfischer.

Allgemein:

1x7 tut's für mich zum Spinnfischen - 7x7 verwende ich da nur für's C-Rig oder für manche Bigbaits (dann ummantelt in 18 kg), die normales 1x7 bei Überschlag zu schnell ins Off mörsern.

Titan traue ich nicht wg. unangekündigter Kapitulation.

Unter-bigbaitischer Standard ist bei mir daher 1x7 getwizzelt (Drennan Pike Wire oder Drennan Green Pike Wire).

Bei fertig gekauften Stahlvorfächern sind halt oft auch die Kleinteile echter Kernschrott - auch ein Grund, warum ich die überhaupt nicht mag (ich kann z. B. Duolocks überhaupt nicht leiden und verbaue US-Staylocks).


----------



## JonnyBannana (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Längen*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Meine Faustregel bei den Stahlvorfächern:
> 
> Stahlvorfach = Mindestmaß, sprich 45- 60 cm
> 
> ...



Lobenswerte einstellung wie ich finde.


----------

